# Kerio Mail Server braucht welche Ports



## supnova (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe nun Kerio installiert und kann meine Mails senden allerdings kann ich auf Antworten klicken und nichts kommt zurück.
Welche Ports braucht man zu öffnen für empfang oder muss man speziell noch smtp einstellungen machen?Kann mir bitte jemand helfen dringend.Den ich möchte vom Exchange server weg da SBS 03 nicht Exchange 07 installieren kann leider


----------



## AndreG (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Steht alles im Handbuch man muß es nur lesen  Punkt 29.3

http://eu.download.kerio.com/dwn/kms/kms66-en-v3.pdf

Mfg Andre


----------

